# Congratulations to 2 2coolers



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Despite the change in weather for opening weekend, these 2 young men harvested 1 deer each, one of them his first bow kill.
Thanks guys


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great weekend Capt Mike and the top notch service. We had a blast and look forward to future hunting opportunities.


----------

